# My Dogs and Bunnies (Picture heavy)



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey All!
I am new to this site, and fairly new to owning and caring for a Betta properly haha. I am however, more experiences in dog and rabbit care! :-D

Here are some pictures of my dogs and rabbits.

Murphy, 5 yr old Holland Lop (we think)
Whiskers, 10 yr old Mini Rex
Cleo, 3 (almost 4) yr old Mini American Eskimo
Jazz, 3 yr old Mutt
Mac, 2 yr old West Highland White Terrier
Louie, 1.5 yr old Maltese
Cricket, 4 month old Maltese x Mini Poodle


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Adorable!! Love the coloring on your Mutt.  Welcome to the forum too.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks! Yep, she's pretty unique. I love the mutts!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Me too! I love her brindle coloring. 

I have a mutt myself, they are great!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Aww cute fuzzies!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

aw!! That first pic of bunny he's all proud and tall! Your mini rex looks like the mini rex in our rescue, named Pumpkin!! mini rexes are my fave breed (if I was to choose a breed). I adopted a gorgeous mini rex off my cousin a few years back and she was the sweetest thing ever. I currently only have a dwarf mix  I love bunnies though! (**is your rex on pine or cedar shavings in that pic?)

Your doggies are adorable!!!! Ack! I want a dog more and more! HUGE fan of brindle pattern so I really love your Jazz <3<3


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks! He is on pine shavings  Which are fine! And they have recycled newspaper in their litter boxes. Lots of controversy over pine and cedar shavings, but pine are fine. We actually rescued our mini rex from some people that had him in an itty bitty cage feeding him gerbil food! And he had no whiskers...poor guy. He's great now! I'd love to have a dwarf one day, so cute. My lop is MASSIVE!

Awe thanks! Dogs are the best lols :-D I'd have more than 2 if I could! Only 2 of thoes dogs are mine, Jazz and Cricket.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The ONLY pine shavings that are okay are kiln dried pine. Make sure your shavings say kiln dried. If not then they are in fact quite dangerous to small pets. Unfortunately, there are 2 types of pine- one safe, one not. 
Oh my it's unbelievable how many people keep rabbits like rodents! Rabbits are lagamorphs though! Some people just don't get it, perhaps why your rex was fed gerbil food. One rabbit at our rescue was living in a hamster cage before surrender. Awful. 
If I decide to rescue another bunny after Acacia, I'll adopt a larger breed I think! The smaller the crazier I find! lol I would openly take in another mini rex if the rescue had one however


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

No worries, the are kiln dried pine! Im actually an Animal Care graduate, and we learned mainly dogs, cats and small mammals. I appreciate the concern though! 

I would love a Flemish Giant rabbit XD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Goodness  I just sometimes hear about people arguing for pine because "the pet store employee told me it was good"... -L- No offense to YOU, I'm always on guard is all ^.^ 

Flemmies are incredible! My bf is so impressed by flemmies. If I had a flemmie who stomped half as much as Acacia I'd have dents in the floor!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Probably going to get a flemish in the spring sometime. They are so cool!!!


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Omg! Your first bunny looks just like my nieghbors!!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

dew said:


> Omg! Your first bunny looks just like my nieghbors!!


Yeah he's pretty common looking


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

i am in love with JAzz!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

SDragon said:


> i am in love with JAzz!


Why thank you! She is an amazing dog, very smart :-D


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

They are all really cute!


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Aww, they're all so cute. 
Do your rabbits get along?
I'm a dog and rabbit person, myself. One of my goals in life is to own a shelter for dogs, rabbits, and freshwater fish. I've already started planning it, but it's going to be years before I actually have the money and experience to start it.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

revolutionrocknroll said:


> Aww, they're all so cute.
> Do your rabbits get along?
> I'm a dog and rabbit person, myself. One of my goals in life is to own a shelter for dogs, rabbits, and freshwater fish. I've already started planning it, but it's going to be years before I actually have the money and experience to start it.


Our Rabbits try to kill one another! Haha. Murphy does not enjoy other Rabbits, where as Whiskers would be great with another friendly Bunny. It also has to do with their both un-fixed males... if we had a female and male, or 2 fixed males they might have gotten along.

I would LOVE to run a shelter. Im a wee bit obsessed with animals and graduated from an animal care college program recently.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I also had to keep my 2 females housed separately! I'm glad now because my mini-rex unfortunately was the victim of bad breeding and a terrible upbringing and thus she was sick a lot of the time. Taking two of them to the vets all the time would have been hard (since I would have to take the two to the vet for Akina's appointments and surgery.) Since I lost Akina at such a young age (she was just shy of her 5th birthday) I would have had to deal with a mourning Acacia! 
I'm all about bonding pairs though. It makes them happier


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

My rabbit's an unfixed female, and she doesn't really get along with other bunnies. She doesn't attack them, but she's a very dominant rabbit. She likes my dog though. My dog is terrified of her xD
I'm an animal science major! Most of the people in my major are doing the pre-vet track, but I'm just doing general animal science. We learn a lot about cows...


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Your lop looks as if he might make a better watchdog than your dogs. I'd probably think twice about confronting the territory of that rabbit. :lol:

They're all lovely and obviously well kept. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

revolutionrocknroll said:


> My rabbit's an unfixed female, and she doesn't really get along with other bunnies. She doesn't attack them, but she's a very dominant rabbit. She likes my dog though. My dog is terrified of her xD
> I'm an animal science major! Most of the people in my major are doing the pre-vet track, but I'm just doing general animal science. We learn a lot about cows...


Thats because Cows are awesome :-D I just went for Animal Care, waaaay less schooling (I had already done 3 years of college) and less technical and more hands on with animals.


----------



## revolutionrocknroll (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, that actually sounds more like something I'd be interested in. Even though I'm not pre-vet, there are still a lot of health/reproduction/nutrition classes that I have to take that seem kind of boring. But there are a couple of dog training classes that I'm taking and going to take, and I'm going to also take Animals in Society/Animal Welfare, so those should be fun.
Lol. I know more about cows than I ever wanted to know xD


----------

